# Uneven gap under door



## llamafilm (Jun 13, 2014)

In my apartment building, I think the foundation has sunk over the years, because now I notice an uneven gap under the front door. The hinge side is good, and it slopes down to a 3/8" gap at the latch side. The door itself is level on the top and bottom. What's the best way to fix this? It's an old building with a wooden threshold and just a metal strip under the door, so those big aluminum thresholds from the big box store wouldn't match the style.
I'm going to ask the landlord to pay for the materials, but I want to get a good idea of the right solution before asking her.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Picture is fuzzy when I zoom in but are there 4 or 5 round plugs in the threshold? If so, you may be able to pop them off and adjust the threshold height with the adjustment screws inside...thou not sure get 3/8" of play out of them so might end up short...


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You also might want to consider getting permission from the owner of the building to do work on their property.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sill looks more un-level than anything.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

You might need a Threshold weatherstrip after you make the adjustments.

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Hardware-Hardware-Weather-Stripping-Thresholds/N-5yc1vZc3e9


----------



## llamafilm (Jun 13, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> You also might want to consider getting permission from the owner of the building to do work on their property.


Obviously I will do that.

The owner wants to fix it by adding a sweep on the bottom of the door, but I don't think that's sufficient for this size gap.



ryansdiydad said:


> Picture is fuzzy when I zoom in but are there 4 or 5 round plugs in the threshold? If so, you may be able to pop them off and adjust the threshold height with the adjustment screws inside...thou not sure get 3/8" of play out of them so might end up short...


Those are wood screws. I tried loosening them, but they are not levelers, they just hold the metal strip down.


----------



## Door Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

My suggestion would be to install a U shaped weather seal under the door. This type of weather seal can be moved up or down on either side so as to conform to the slope of the sill. You will probably need to remove the existing rubber sitting on top of the existing threshold as having 2 rubbers meeting at the bottom will create too much friction. You can find at home centers. Fast & easy to install, slips right under the door, 4 surface mounted screws.


----------



## llamafilm (Jun 13, 2014)

Door Guy said:


> My suggestion would be to install a U shaped weather seal under the door. This type of weather seal can be moved up or down on either side so as to conform to the slope of the sill. You will probably need to remove the existing rubber sitting on top of the existing threshold as having 2 rubbers meeting at the bottom will create too much friction. You can find at home centers. Fast & easy to install, slips right under the door, 4 surface mounted screws.




That sounds like the best option. Since there is no gap on the hinge side, I guess I would need to trim the door bottom a little to make room for the rubber.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I would pull off the black/brown rubber strip from the threshold and see if there is a way to put it back with some spacer under it on the right side.

A sweep is not that bad an idea, since the door closes flush with the face of the threshold. It won't fill the gap, but it will block the opening. One like this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/M-D-Buil...and-Vinyl-Door-Sweep-in-White-05769/100159761


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)




----------

